
Ask HN: Who to Follow on the Internet in 2020? - behnamoh
Do you know any significant figures with interesting insights and ideas that we can follow online? If they have a blog, Twitter, etc. that would be perfect!
======
genuinebyte
I'm really liking the blog of Amos: [https://amos.me/](https://amos.me/). I
haven't actually read many articles but I like what I've read.

I know this might be unpopular, but I also like to read Drew DeVault's blog:
[https://drewdevault.com/](https://drewdevault.com/)

~~~
striker_axel
Articles from Amos are really interesting.
[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html) also
has some interesting architecture ideas

------
striker_axel
For interesting reads in Deep learning I follow these: \-
[https://distill.pub/](https://distill.pub/) \-
[http://colah.github.io/](http://colah.github.io/) \-
[https://lexfridman.com/ai/](https://lexfridman.com/ai/) \-
[http://iamtrask.github.io/](http://iamtrask.github.io/) And some interesting
reads on Uncertainty in Deep Learning
[http://mlg.eng.cam.ac.uk/yarin/blog_2248.html](http://mlg.eng.cam.ac.uk/yarin/blog_2248.html)

------
jackkinsella
Scott Alexander for general insights and deep-dives
[https://slatestarcodex.com/](https://slatestarcodex.com/)

@patio11 for the software business

